# Please advice needed 1st Donor iui



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

HI,

sorry am jumping around the board a bit but really need some advice over the next couple of days as 
my clinic scheduled me for Monday for my first donor insemination, in a natural cycle no meds.

I went for a scan today which revealed the following;

"The ovaries are normal in size and appearnace each about 2.5cm max diameter
The right ovary contains a follicle of 1.1cm diameter and the left ovary also contains a follicle 1.1cm .
...the endometrial stripe regualr and 0.9cm"

Results were sent to my clnic (as they dont have scanning equip. had to go elsewhere) and nurse advised I schedule
insemination for monday afternoon. She said to continue with the ovualtion kit if I wished but this is no way necessary.

Can someone advise, I am 40 and really need to ask is all being done should I have got other tests? or is it ok to go ahead on monday do you think she says results would good and i should defo come in monday.

I asked about medication but she advised not that it was not necessary if my natural cycle is working well

Any thoughts plse advise comment negative postive or other wise welcome.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*jue jue*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends dont fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, Thats where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which wont be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support*
CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk  Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also meet and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Jue Jue - welcome to the boards, I have seen your posts on the singles thread and having just read your post here wanted to reply to share my experience.

I am pregnant with my second child through IUI (conceived dd on IUI no 5 and this baby on IUI no 6) and am a bit surprised that your clinic want to do your IUI based on nothing more than your day 9 scan. How can they predict how much your follicles will grow and when you will ovulate? It seems very strange that they aren't insisting on you at least using ovulation tests to help time IUI.

To give you a bit more information, on my 5th cycle, where I conceived my dd, my day 9 scan showed follicles of 13.2mm and 12mm. I was then booked for a day 12 scan, where my follicles had grown to 18.6mm anbd 21.9mm. I had my IUI 2 days later on day 14.

On my 6th cycle (which resulted in my current pregnancy), my day 9 scan showed follicles of 16.7mm, 9.9mm and 7.7mm. I had my IUI on day 11 for this cycle. The 16.7mm follicle was the only one that the clinic considered would be large enough to release an egg.

I would be surprised if your follies grew enough by Monday, although of course I am not an expert and the nurse is (or should be). Follicles are generally expected to grow 1-2mm per day, and most IUIs seem to take place when follicles are 20mm or larger. Could you maybe have another scan on Monday morning and decide based on those results whether to go ahead with IUI on Monday afternoon?

Wishing you loads of luck whatever you decide.

A couple of other boards that you may find helpful are the main IUI board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

and the single women's IUI board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.0

If you want to read more about my treatments, my IUI diary is here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243428.0

Wishing you loads of luck whatever you decide to do re this treatment.

Some1

xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Lou F, I really appreciate your comments.
How can they predict how much your follicles will grow and when you will ovulate? 

The nurse said that the follicles grow a certain amount (cant remember now what it is)  per day and I guess is predicting using that average to calculate what they should be on Monday.  I was given the results in centimetres which is a pain but works out at 11mm so by monday if they are increasing by 1mm they would be 15mm so that would be approx 5 off the 20mm required.

Now she also said that the sperm will remain there for between 24 and 48 hours, if i remember correctly giving the follicles another 2 days but then only bringing them to 17mm in size.  No it just does not seem right to me at all.

I had actually said would Tuesday not be better and she said no defo Monday.  To get another scan i would have to get GP referral letter and not able to contact the GP today so think will probably leave it and maybe have a chat with the GP.  or even change clinics, dont think there are too many in Ireland  that are private.  But think will do  a bit more research.  mind you have paid out a few hundred already so ****** off.

thanks for your reply do you know if there are any medical books out there or sites that would give that info. you gave me or is that from you Doctor


----------

